# Whipped Body/Shea Butter



## AmyW (Feb 9, 2011)

http://soap-queen.blogspot.com/2010/01/ ... utter.html

14 oz Shea Butter
5 oz Coconut Oil
6 ml FO

I made this today (halved the batch), a couple days after getting a new tub of BBW body butter. This is SO MUCH NICER. I can't believe how easy and nice it is. My hands look so much younger, no flakiness or cracks (winter is not nice to my hands). And no greasiness after it soaks in. Best of all, no chemicals past the tiny bit of FO I used!

Has anyone else made this? Can I add other oils to improve it even more?


----------



## Jezzy (Feb 9, 2011)

I have wanted to try this...can I ask a question? Or two?

Every tutorial I have found says whip the oils fir 1/2 hour. Do you  melt the oils first ( maybe a dumb question) also what kind of coconut are you using? The only kind I can get is the solid kind...

Glad you like yours!!!


----------



## AmyW (Feb 9, 2011)

This one is insanely easy.

Measure the hard shea butter (don't melt). Measure the coconut oil (use the 76 degree, hard kind, not the liquid), and melt. Add the 2 together, with any EO/FO, and start mixing. I used my hand blender like if I was making whipped cream for pies (not stick blender). Took almost 10 minutes to get a really whipped creamy texture going. And it's done. She said it doesn't need preservatives because there's no water, and that it's good for 6 months to a year at room temps. I read almost every comment on her post, and she responds to them all. Very helpful!


----------



## heartandsoap (Feb 9, 2011)

I made a similar one and gave it to everyone with cracked dry skin. The results were amazing. You'll love this more and more as time goes by.


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 9, 2011)

You can use any oil your lil heart desires for this!!!  If you go to swifty's blog (I don't have the link here at work, but I know it's been posted here somewhere), she has alot of recipes for different types of whipped butters.  Different oils, different butters, depending on what you are trying to achieve from your whipped butter!  My son has these dry patchy spots, so I'm going to make one using Borage, Hemp, and Argan oil.  Haven't ordered them since I"m waiting for my tax return, but can't WAIT to try it out!!!


----------



## dubnica (Feb 9, 2011)

darn...I am out of shea butter.  I will re-order and make this next week.  
Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## nattynoo (Feb 9, 2011)

I liked this tute.
I made some a few weeks backs & it works a treat.
Reminds me of making whipped soap Nizzy style.
Just without the lye...of course.


----------



## dubnica (Feb 9, 2011)

I have shealoe butter on hand and I would like to use it up.  Do you think I can use that instead of shea butter?


----------



## nattynoo (Feb 9, 2011)

Dubnica - what about using it for some of this.
http://www.naturalbeautyworkshop.com/my ... scrub.html
I haven't made it but it looks delish.


----------



## ncfox527 (Feb 10, 2011)

I want to try this tonight!  Just one question, since you don't melt the shea butter before, does it end up feeling 'gritty'.  I don't mind the grit because shea always makes for a wonderful, decadent moisturizer.....but some customers prefer a lotion without that grit.  Just wondering how it turned out. 

I'm going to make some for myself tonight anyway because it sounds wonderful----and so easy!


----------



## kelleyaynn (Feb 10, 2011)

No preservative? Really?  Even though it is not made with water, you are still dipping your hand in it on a regular basis, often after washing hands, which will introduce some water into the container. As well as microorganisms.  I wouldn't keep it around for 6 months to a year after using it without some preservative.  It seems icky to me.


----------



## Jezzy (Feb 10, 2011)

What about the water that is in the EO/FO?


----------



## AmyW (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm guessing you could add preservatives if you want. I don't know anything about them. If this starts smelling/feeling/looking funky, it'll get tossed. I'm not selling it and I like germs (within reason) so it's all good.

This isn't gritty at all. It feels something close to a cross between butter and whipped cream. I love it.


----------



## krissy (Feb 10, 2011)

Jezzy said:
			
		

> What about the water that is in the EO/FO?



essential OIL/fragrance OIL, i didnt think that they would have any water in them. since they are oils, wouldnt they have to have something to hold them together if there were water in your EO/FO?


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 10, 2011)

I agree with Krissy.. I don't think there is any water in EO/FO.  They are oils.  And since this is an anhydrous mixture, you really don't need a preservative.  You can add some Vitamin E as an antioxident, but a preservative isn't needed.


----------



## ncfox527 (Feb 11, 2011)

*WONDERFUL!*

I made some of this last night and it is WONDERFUL!  I used a hand mixer for about 10 minutes and then poured it into containers.  I do feel *little* bit of "grit" from the shea butter, but not enough to be a bother. I put it on when I got out of the shower this morning and my skin feels so great.  I also love that it's only 3 ingredients....How easy is that?!   

Thanks again for sharing the recipe with us!  It's a keeper!


----------



## Jezzy (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok... I tried to make it and when I was weighing out the shea I thought it was pretty gritty to begin with I whipped it anyway and the little grit balls didn't go away. I melted the oils and will try again. I used a little first though... I am impressed! I scented it with patchouli, cedar and spearmint... Smells awesome!


----------



## ncfox527 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jezzy....that's what happend with mine.  I've never been able to get the "gritty" feeling out of shea butter unless I melt it down.  However, I like the consistency a lot better when I *don't *melt it down and just blend it with a mixer....I'm trying to find a happy medium between the two.  However, since shea butter is such a great skin moisturizer, I just think of those little bits as "moisture beads".   You only feel them for a second and then they rub right in.  If I decide to sell some of these, I'll just need to promote them that way.  LOL.


----------



## AmyW (Feb 11, 2011)

I wonder if we're using different shea butter. I got the "natural" stuff from WSP. What are you guys using? I have absolutely no grit. Maybe beginner's luck :?


----------



## dubnica (Feb 11, 2011)

AmyW said:
			
		

> I wonder if we're using different shea butter. I got the "natural" stuff from WSP. What are you guys using? I have absolutely no grit. Maybe beginner's luck :?



I usualy buy the refined shea butter from WSP and its like heaven...so smooth.  I think it depends on the supplier, some have gritty shea butters.


----------



## ToniD (Feb 12, 2011)

I think it also can have to do with your shipping or storage temps.   I got some last sumer and it arrived melted,  which I expected.    But it has been gritty ever since, even though I tried to remelt and cool quickly.    I just use that batch in soap, and got some more for whipped butters & lotions.


----------



## SudsyKat (Feb 15, 2011)

I am so excited to see this recipe because while I like my whipped shea butter that I made recently, it really wasn't as "whipped" as I was hoping for and I thought to myself, why not just whip it without melting it first? I'm glad to see that that's an option. 

As for graininess, I can't comment on long term success, but I have been able to successfully remove all graininess by simply melting the shea butter in a dish in the microwave, stirring it, and sticking it in the fridge to harden. Works like a charm. I do it in 16 oz batches. I'm not sure if doing a larger batch all at once would have the same effectiveness or not.

I definitely plan to order some Butter EZ (from Lotioncrafters) because I've heard that that solves the problem long term, even with future temperature changes. My way seems to work well, but I haven't tested it over the long haul.


----------



## photoshadows (Feb 16, 2011)

Stupid question here, but...
Would coloring this with oxides or micas be a really stupid idea (since your skin will absorb it)? Might sound odd, but I could see beautiful jars of pastel colors for easter/spring. If it's possible, how would you add it and is it going to color your skin as well? Thanks for the input!


----------



## Sunny (Feb 16, 2011)

Not a stupid question! I don't color lotions/stuff that stays on the skin because I don't want the color or glittery look on my skin. (Used mica in lotion bars one time and I was glittered all over!)

I might use something like that in the summer time (like a very small amount of gold mica or something). But I think it is okay to use any skin safe colorant if you want to.


----------



## dubnica (Feb 17, 2011)

I received my shea butter from WSP yesterday so I made this and its fantastic. I also made one with shealoe...that one is pretty good too but not as smooth and creamy as with shea butter.


----------



## soapopera (Feb 28, 2011)

Can I just hand whipped this recipe or it will take too much elbow grease?


----------



## AmyW (Feb 28, 2011)

It needs 7-10 minutes with a hand mixer/electric blender (like for making whipped cream) - I don't think you'd be able to get the fluffiness you'd want without your arm falling off.


----------



## soapopera (Feb 28, 2011)

AmyW said:
			
		

> I don't think you'd be able to get the fluffiness you'd want without your arm falling off.



 Whipped Shea with Body Parts... thanks for the tip.


----------



## soapopera (Feb 28, 2011)

Just made it! I replace the coconut with sweet almond. it's really highly moisturising.


----------



## lauramw71 (Mar 1, 2011)

I've been having fun with my butters!   The first one I made with mango butter, shea butter, argan oil, hemp oil, and borage oil and Vit E.  I used too much butter and not enough oil, and didn't whip long enough.  It got hard and crumbly.    So I remelted it, added some jojoba oil and whipped more.  Not as hard, but still not right.  Oh well, it's just for my son so it doesn't have to be pretty.  lOL  I made it for the benefits of the oils.

Second batch was a whipped mango because I was going for non greasy.  So just mango, FCO, hemp oil, Vit E and cornstarch. Nice and fluffy!    LOVE it!  Still a tad greasy, but it soaks in in about 10 minutes.  I have cocoa butter I haven't played with yet, and SWO...
Supposed to get more snow on Saturday so I'll have more time to play with the butters!


----------



## ToniD (Mar 1, 2011)

soapopera said:
			
		

> AmyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




   

So did you do it by hand?


----------



## soapopera (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi ToniD,

I end up using a hand blender...


----------



## nc.marula (Mar 5, 2011)

So I just made this (halved the recipe, holy does it make a lot!) and scented with Pina Colada and Island Coconut FO. I found it to be a tad greasy on my first leg, and then used about half the amount on my second leg. It's been about 10 minutes and my second leg is completely absorbed in and my first is still a tad greasy. (I guess a little goes a LONG way). I whipped with a hand blender for over 10 minutes and it's still a tad "gritty" but as someone mentioned the grit absorbs instantly when applying. Do people expect body butter to be a bit greasy? I know when I used to use Body Shop body butter in the summer time I'd come home and have bits of sand stuck to the back of my legs because that stuff just never absorbed. What's your take?


----------



## tlaborn (Mar 5, 2011)

I think don't use so much, it should be like a light layer, not so much that dirt and sand is sticking to you. Like you said little goes a long way, so less is better on your leg.


----------



## AmyW (Mar 6, 2011)

My sister doesn't like it, it doesn't absorb into her skin at all, it literally sits on her skin. For me, I LOVE it. It sits on my skin for 1-2 minutes and I can't put my jacket on or anything like that, but right after I make soap or wash dishes, I put it on and in a couple minutes it's absorbed and my hands are so happy 

I got some maltodextrin (tapioca starch) that I saw someone (I think carebear?) mention to absorb some of the oil and am going to try another batch with that and see if it is nicer for her.


----------



## nc.marula (Mar 7, 2011)

Let me know how that works out! I'd be very interested to know.


----------



## AmyW (Mar 7, 2011)

Just made this but I won't see my sister for at least a few days to get a true test out of it, but it seems to be much less greasy. I halved the recipe again and used about 2tsp starch in 2.5tsp glycerin (I don't know if those are the right amounts to use, I read the glycerin helps the butter with creaminess and it was a good way to blend in the starch). It soaks in faster and the shiny look goes away quicker, feels more like I used lotion. It's actually quite nice, but I think I'll tinker with the oils and amount of starch a lot more before I settle on a keeper.


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 7, 2011)

AmyW said:
			
		

> Just made this but I won't see my sister for at least a few days to get a true test out of it, but it seems to be much less greasy. I halved the recipe again and used about 2tsp starch in 2.5tsp glycerin (I don't know if those are the right amounts to use, I read the glycerin helps the butter with creaminess and it was a good way to blend in the starch). It soaks in faster and the shiny look goes away quicker, feels more like I used lotion. It's actually quite nice, but I think I'll tinker with the oils and amount of starch a lot more before I settle on a keeper.


Be careful with the glycerin with only oils/butters formula. Over time, the glycerin can seep out and weep, since it's not compatible with oil soluble ingredients.


----------



## AmyW (Mar 7, 2011)

Oooo that's good to know, thank you! I'll leave it out next time, or maybe figure out something so it doesn't do that, if there is such a way.


----------



## LillaSyster (Jun 2, 2011)

I tried this a few months ago and didn't care for it much. I felt it was too greasy, but after reading this post yesterday I tried it again, and realized before I hadn't been mixing it long enough. Mixing it longer helped to blend the ingredients better resulting in a less-greasy product. I used it after my shower this morning! Love it!

Anyway, just wanted to thank you for posting this, because I wouldn't have tried it again.


----------

